# International Holocaust Cartoon Contest



## Indofred

This excellent cartoon was the winner, but can you find better ones?


----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Indofred




----------



## Dogmaphobe

Well, it's certainly nice when a subhuman makes it so abundantly clear as to the nature of the sorts of cartoons published in its own country.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

While I'd be hard-pressed to draw a straight line, for an idea I'd offer how everything we'r ecurrently saying about, and doing to arabs and Muslims is exactly what the Nazis said about and did to the Jews and others victimized in the Holocaust.


----------



## Indofred

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, it's certainly nice when a subhuman makes it so abundantly clear as to the nature of the sorts of cartoons published in its own country.



Not at all.
The Prophet cartoons are freedom of speech, as are these.
If you support one set, you must support he other.

Do you support freedom of speech, thus support these cartoons?


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's certainly nice when a subhuman makes it so abundantly clear as to the nature of the sorts of cartoons published in its own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> *The Prophet cartoons are freedom of speech, as are these.
> If you support one set, you must support he other.*
> 
> Do you support freedom of speech, thus support these cartoons?
Click to expand...


Yes that is true.

But just because Freedom of Speech allows you to say something doesn't mean you SHOULD.

 Many people lack that self control.


----------



## Indofred

Coyote said:


> But just because Freedom of Speech allows you to say something doesn't mean you SHOULD.



My point about the Prophet cartoons, but many people need a more forceful approach before they realise they're being dicks.
Hence the thread.


----------



## Indofred

Muslim Puts 8216 Free Speech 8217 to the Test Jokes About Holocaust 9 11 Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind 


> They say the best cooked Jews can be found in Poland and Germany where the ovens are made from the best clay.#Freedomofspeech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In 2001 I thought Americans could fly by the way they were jumping from the twin towers in New York.#FreedomofspeechMUHAMMAD
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler asked his people, "How do you like your Jews"? Well done with a bagel and a kosher pickle. Freedom of speech goes both ways #Muhammad
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> If I made a cartoon about Hitler and some Jews going into a oven; would it be accepted like the cartoon of Muhammad as free speech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours of sending out the tweets, Reddick was reported to Halifax police and is now under investigation by authorities.
> 
> “I know you didn’t think freedom to insult worked both ways,” wrote Reddick, adding, “My point about free speech being limited was made loud and clear!”
> 
> Reddick’s free speech experiment seems to confirm that making offensive jokes about Muslims is acceptable under the banner of free speech, but insulting Jews or victims of terror attacks or crimes against humanity is not.



Freedom of speech seems to depend upon who you're insulting.


----------



## toastman

Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> Muslim Puts 8216 Free Speech 8217 to the Test Jokes About Holocaust 9 11 Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> They say the best cooked Jews can be found in Poland and Germany where the ovens are made from the best clay.#Freedomofspeech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In 2001 I thought Americans could fly by the way they were jumping from the twin towers in New York.#FreedomofspeechMUHAMMAD
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler asked his people, "How do you like your Jews"? Well done with a bagel and a kosher pickle. Freedom of speech goes both ways #Muhammad
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> If I made a cartoon about Hitler and some Jews going into a oven; would it be accepted like the cartoon of Muhammad as free speech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours of sending out the tweets, Reddick was reported to Halifax police and is now under investigation by authorities.
> 
> “I know you didn’t think freedom to insult worked both ways,” wrote Reddick, adding, “My point about free speech being limited was made loud and clear!”
> 
> Reddick’s free speech experiment seems to confirm that making offensive jokes about Muslims is acceptable under the banner of free speech, but insulting Jews or victims of terror attacks or crimes against humanity is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Freedom of speech seems to depend upon who you're insulting.*
Click to expand...


Yes.  It does. If we're a country that claims to allow Freedom of Speech - there should be no sacred cows.

But there is a responsibility.


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.



See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
How silly.


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
Click to expand...

What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.  
I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.


----------



## PredFan

Islam is a dangerous barbaric cult that needs to be eradicated.


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
Click to expand...


There you have it.
Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.


----------



## Indofred

PredFan said:


> Islam is a dangerous barbaric cult that needs to be eradicated.



Judaism is a dangerous barbaric cult that needs to be eradicated

Acceptable?

Edit - I'll bet the pro Israeli posters don't jump on that post, telling him what an anti Islamic bastard he is.


----------



## Gracie

It's distasteful. But truth usually hurts. And then the name calling begins. I know. I got the same trash thrown at me when I mused out loud about this very subject.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> This excellent cartoon was the winner, but can you find better ones?



what is this cartoon supposed to represent?        I cannot understand why anyone finds it  "good"


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## irosie91

I support the right of muslims to publish any cartoons they wish and to impose their
filth on each other.     Any action which they impose on non muslims should elicit and
immediate like response ---10 times over.     The murder of cartoonists by muslim pigs SHOULD have been addressed with ten muslim heads in the gutter for each civilized person murdered by the mujahadeen.     Impostition of Islamic filth on non muslims anywhere in the world----should elicit a like response ---times 10----in civilized lands
which harbor filthy muslim scum.   Laws which impact on non muslims in lands dominated by the stink of islam-----should be addressed in a similar manner


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
Click to expand...

How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing? 
If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
Click to expand...


He is a muslim-----it is legal for a muslim to insult and even kill jews----in fact it is
considered an act of piety.    An interesting fact about the stink of shariah WHICH IS
used as a legal code in part of the shit hole Indonesia includes the provision that a
MUSLIM cannot be executed for the murder or rape of a non muslim------nor can he
be prosecuted for shitting on "other" creeds in a shariah court


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> This excellent cartoon was the winner, but can you find better ones?



this  "cartoon"   actually took second prize in the  Iranian sponsored contest
for which Freddie's  fellow Nazi pigs were invited to submit their shit.   The
Nazi dog cartoonist who did this piece of shit is  CARLOS LATUFF ---of
brazil------a well known Nazi pig of arab background.   He supports himself by
selling shit like this to Nazi publications ---mosty put out by muslims 
Most of the cartoons on this thread put up by Nazi pig Freddie-----are by
the same talentless  "artist"   CARLOS LATUFF------it is important to note
that the shit is not signed.     Nazi pigs are too cowardly to admit who they are.
I am a jew   (irosie) -----born in the USA     Unlike  Ms Lindsen who farted forth
regarding  Netanyahu-----jewish liar and hysteric ----etc.     I would not consider
making derogatory statements that include a person's creed or origin without
revealing my own.       Got a creed,   Nazi bitch Lindsen?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
Click to expand...


Obscene and disgusting cartoons which demean anything   "non muslim"---is not
only allowed in shariah shit holes and in mosques-----they are encouraged and
considered virtually  "holy".    The name of the Nazi piece of shit who does
cartoons for muslim Nazi pigs is   CARLOS LATUFF----living openly in brazil---
no one is going to murder that lump of shit for his filth that muslims LICK UP
and provide a luxurious life style for him just as they did for escaped Nazi
war criminal post world war II and still do for their baby murdering terrorists. 
Now you know freddie


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## irosie91

Vigilante said:


>



fellow posters----please note that this cartoon bears attribution,
unlike  the filth that Freddie posts-----the Nazi pig  LATUFF----
would rather not be identified.     For those interested---the dog
hides out in Brazil and and is well loved in mosques


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
Click to expand...


Within Islam, it's a very serious blasphemy to create a picture of the Prophet, thus it's extremely insulting.
The silly Jewish pictures are equally offencive, but no one seems to understand they're the same level of filth.


----------



## Indofred

Vigilante said:


>



As the French resistance were considered terrorists by the Nazi invaders.


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Within Islam, it's a very serious blasphemy to create a picture of the Prophet, thus it's extremely insulting.
> The silly Jewish pictures are equally offencive, but no one seems to understand they're the same level of filth.
Click to expand...

It's not at all the same. Drawing a picture of a prophet should not be offensive. But the cartoons you posted obviously convey a bigoted nessage.
I get that Muslims are insulted by the drawing of their prophet, but it's not like the drawing is conveying an anti Islam message. 
And if you think the Jewish cartoons are filth, why did you post then?


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> but it's not like the drawing is conveying an anti Islam message.



That's the point, they are.
Deliberately insulting  couple of billion people is rather silly, more so when you don't know them.



toastman said:


> And if you think the Jewish cartoons are filth, why did you post then?



I'm claiming my right to free speech, just to see if I get abused for it.
I was, proving there isn't any of the free speech claimed by Charlie fans.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Within Islam, it's a very serious blasphemy to create a picture of the Prophet, thus it's extremely insulting.
> The silly Jewish pictures are equally offencive, but no one seems to understand they're the same level of filth.
Click to expand...


I understand.    Nonmuslims ----after tolerating the STINK AND FILTH   of Islamic shit-----from the pimps and whore who lick the shit of Muhammad ----the rapist pig---have FINALLY decided to RESPOND to the stink and filth of pile of shit---muhummad and his pimps and whores        What is your point???


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it's not like the drawing is conveying an anti Islam message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point, they are.
> Deliberately insulting  couple of billion people is rather silly, more so when you don't know them.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think the Jewish cartoons are filth, why did you post then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm claiming my right to free speech, just to see if I get abused for it.
> I was, proving there isn't any of the free speech claimed by Charlie fans.
Click to expand...

You didn't prove that at all. Like I said, your pics and pics of Mohamed are not in the same category. 
Posting a pic of Mohamed does not convey a message of anti Islam like your pics convey an anti Semitic message.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it's not like the drawing is conveying an anti Islam message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point, they are.
> Deliberately insulting  couple of billion people is rather silly, more so when you don't know them.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think the Jewish cartoons are filth, why did you post then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm claiming my right to free speech, just to see if I get abused for it.
> I was, proving there isn't any of the free speech claimed by Charlie fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't prove that at all. Like I said, your pics and pics of Mohamed are not in the same category.
> Posting a pic of Mohamed does not convey a message of anti Islam like your pics convey an anti Semitic message.
Click to expand...


toast---be content-----Freddie has admitted that muslim clerics and scholars advocate
filth and the mosques are filled with filth.   Latuff----is the fave cartoonist of the Islamic scum


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we know how Fred really feels about Jews now. No more hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - If you insult Muslims, free speech - if you insult Jews - gosh.
> Even a link to a piece that is very clear in its intentions to test ideas, is considered anti Jewish hate, but cartoons that deliberately go out to cause hatred are 'freedom'.
> How silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What anti Muslim cartoons are you talking about? I didn't do anything you suggested in your post, nor am I trying to silence your right to free speech.
> I am merely pointing out the fact that you are anti semitic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> Prophet cartoons are free speech, but anti that has a go at Jews is bigotry.
> Please explain the difference between insulting a religious group, and insulting a religious group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is posting a picture of a prophet the same as what you're doing?
> If you posted a pick of Yahweh , that would be a different story. But you posted very insulting iffensive anti Semitic pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Within Islam, it's a very serious blasphemy to create a picture of the Prophet, thus it's extremely insulting.
> The silly Jewish pictures are equally offencive, but no one seems to understand they're the same level of filth.
Click to expand...


no one is forcing muslims to make pictures of  the disgusting rapist pig,  muhummad.
Why it is that muslims INSIST that non muslims follow the rules of the filth and stink
of islam?       I do not adhere to the rules of islam and do not expect muslims to adhere
to the rules of Judaism.     Should muslims be murdered for driving cars on Saturday?.
I do not think that a cartoon of the rapist stinking pig of mecca is particularly offensive unless it would be presented in a manner similar to the way the vile and disgusting
anti semitic cartoons about jews which are popular in mosques are presented.   For example--- a comparative cartoon would be one of the rapist pig humping his daughter,,   fartima.    I would agree that such a cartoon should not be published----
too offensive------that kind of smut  is the purview of islamo Nazi pigs


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Why it is that muslims INSIST that non muslims follow the rules of the filth and stink



and you want others to respect your lot?
Frankly, you're disgusting.


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Like I said, your pics and pics of Mohamed are not in the same category.
> Posting a pic of Mohamed does not convey a message of anti Islam like your pics convey an anti Semitic message.



Yes - it does.
Since the rule is no pictures, and most of the pictures are deliberately offensive anyway (Bombs in turbans and so on), they are very much anti Islamic - and def offensive.

So, as I asked...

What's the difference between an offensive cartoon, and an offensive cartoon?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why it is that muslims INSIST that non muslims follow the rules of the filth and stink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you want others to respect your lot?
> Frankly, you're disgusting.
Click to expand...


Have I discussed what  I  "want" with you?     You ask an interesting question.  
     "....you want others to respect your lot'"?       not shit like YOU and YOUR lot.
     In fact  you and your fellow shit pay a compliment to jews whenever you
     disparage them-------you and adolf hitler  and the rapist pig of mecca. 

    For those who do not know-----in the filth and stink of shariah law----
     it is absolutely LEGAL for a muslim ----pig or slut ---to broadly insult
     non muslims and even attack them physically----but a  CAPITAL CRIME---
     for the non muslim to respond in kind-------islam is shariah law----islam
     stinks like shit as do all those who adhere to its filth.   I wonder where the
     stinking whore   HAYAT is now-------she with you,  Freddie?     HEROINE
     WHORE   of the mosque...  the slut did that which muslim dogs consider
     the ultimate act of piety------murder


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, your pics and pics of Mohamed are not in the same category.
> Posting a pic of Mohamed does not convey a message of anti Islam like your pics convey an anti Semitic message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - it does.
> Since the rule is no pictures, and most of the pictures are deliberately offensive anyway (Bombs in turbans and so on), they are very much anti Islamic - and def offensive.
> 
> So, as I asked...
> 
> What's the difference between an offensive cartoon, and an offensive cartoon?
Click to expand...


how is a bomb in a turban  "offensive"??     why do muslims publish so much shit if
they find a bomb in a turban all that  "offensive"???      Since muslims do not like
pictures-----they should not make pictures.     Why should anyone care what
Islamic "rules"  are?     I will do pictures of anything of which I want to do pictures---
it is not the business of  muslim pigs or sluts


----------



## Indofred

eagle1462010 said:


>



This stuff about the prophet and a nine year old girl comes up all the time, but it's always bullshit.
One has to look at norms of 1,600 years ago before one can comment.
Many biblical stories suggest Mary was around 12 when she delivered Jesus.

Children and Youth in History Age of Consent Laws

Given the content of that, were European and American men of the times mentioned all kiddie fiddlers?

One has to see history before one can make a judgement on the actions of a man 1,600 years ago.



> In 1875, England raised the age to 13 years; an act of sexual intercourse with a girl younger than 13 was a felony. In the U.S., each state determined its own criminal law and age of consent ranged from 10 to 12 years of age. U.S. laws did not change in the wake of England's shift. Nor did Anglo-American law apply to boys.



Americans could legally fuck a male baby, and/or a 10 year old girl, as long as she didn't struggle (or couldn't prove she did in court), just 140 years or so ago.

Americans are perverts?

Let's put that stupidity to bed, as many Americans put little girls to bed in order to fuck them just a short time ago.

What - you don't like the truth?
Oh, shit.


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, your pics and pics of Mohamed are not in the same category.
> Posting a pic of Mohamed does not convey a message of anti Islam like your pics convey an anti Semitic message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - it does.
> Since the rule is no pictures, and most of the pictures are deliberately offensive anyway (Bombs in turbans and so on), they are very much anti Islamic - and def offensive.
> 
> So, as I asked...
> 
> What's the difference between an offensive cartoon, and an offensive cartoon?
Click to expand...

Bombs in turbans? We're talking about a picture of Mohamed. 

I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message , even though it might be offensive to some Muslims. It's just a picture. Your pics CLEARLY convey an anti Jewish message. It's not even close reallr


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff about the prophet and a nine year old girl comes up all the time, but it's always bullshit.
> One has to look at norms of 1,600 years ago before one can comment.
> Many biblical stories suggest Mary was around 12 when she delivered Jesus.
> 
> Children and Youth in History Age of Consent Laws
> 
> Given the content of that, were European and American men of the times mentioned all kiddie fiddlers?
> 
> One has to see history before one can make a judgement on the actions of a man 1,600 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1875, England raised the age to 13 years; an act of sexual intercourse with a girl younger than 13 was a felony. In the U.S., each state determined its own criminal law and age of consent ranged from 10 to 12 years of age. U.S. laws did not change in the wake of England's shift. Nor did Anglo-American law apply to boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans could legally fuck a male baby, and/or a 10 year old girl, as long as she didn't struggle (or couldn't prove she did in court), just 140 years or so ago.
> 
> Americans are perverts?
> 
> Let's put that stupidity to bed, as many Americans put little girls to bed in order to fuck them just a short time ago.
> 
> What - you don't like the truth?
> Oh, shit.
Click to expand...

 
Try again freddiefucker.     I am a bit touchy about syntax.    To where did Mary deliver Jesus?    There are no biblical stories that suggest that Mary gave birth
to Jesus at age 12.    People should not discuss books that they did not read or
write in a language with which they are not familiar.    Women do not "deliver" 
babies----women are   DELIVERED OF   babies.    The doc who assists  DELIVERS THE MOTHER OF THE BABY.     I do not particularly care that the
rapist pig,  muhummad married and raped a child either.    It is the least of the crimes in which the disgusting animal engaged----however considering the filth
that your co-religionists produce as  "cartoons" and shit mouth rhetoric--
--it is silly of you to complain about cartoons of the pig and his child wife.  
BTW----what was the KHUTBAHJUMAAT   feces fling about today.     I miss
them.    They are so idiotic


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff about the prophet and a nine year old girl comes up all the time, but it's always bullshit.
> One has to look at norms of 1,600 years ago before one can comment.
> Many biblical stories suggest Mary was around 12 when she delivered Jesus.
> 
> Children and Youth in History Age of Consent Laws
> 
> Given the content of that, were European and American men of the times mentioned all kiddie fiddlers?
> 
> One has to see history before one can make a judgement on the actions of a man 1,600 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1875, England raised the age to 13 years; an act of sexual intercourse with a girl younger than 13 was a felony. In the U.S., each state determined its own criminal law and age of consent ranged from 10 to 12 years of age. U.S. laws did not change in the wake of England's shift. Nor did Anglo-American law apply to boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans could legally fuck a male baby, and/or a 10 year old girl, as long as she didn't struggle (or couldn't prove she did in court), just 140 years or so ago.
> 
> Americans are perverts?
> 
> Let's put that stupidity to bed, as many Americans put little girls to bed in order to fuck them just a short time ago.
> 
> What - you don't like the truth?
> Oh, shit.
Click to expand...



the problem regarding  islam and   AISHA the baby bride
is that muslims worship the dog muhummad SO MUCH that they
created shariah law based on anything that perverted lump of
shit  DID or said.     Muslims have told me that islam and its
laws and customs are IMMUTABLE   ---not chained to time
or circumstance  ------ETERNALLY THE SAME.     In fact, 
I have had such statement thrown at me as a kind  of 
"proof"   that   ***  islam is the most terrific because....  ***


----------



## irosie91

eagle1462010 said:


>



Please note-----unlike the  LATUFF shit that muslims like to promulgate
and   Freddie has posted----this cartoon is SIGNED


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff about the prophet and a nine year old girl comes up all the time, but it's always bullshit.
> One has to look at norms of 1,600 years ago before one can comment.
> Many biblical stories suggest Mary was around 12 when she delivered Jesus.
> 
> Children and Youth in History Age of Consent Laws
> 
> Given the content of that, were European and American men of the times mentioned all kiddie fiddlers?
> 
> One has to see history before one can make a judgement on the actions of a man 1,600 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1875, England raised the age to 13 years; an act of sexual intercourse with a girl younger than 13 was a felony. In the U.S., each state determined its own criminal law and age of consent ranged from 10 to 12 years of age. U.S. laws did not change in the wake of England's shift. Nor did Anglo-American law apply to boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans could legally fuck a male baby, and/or a 10 year old girl, as long as she didn't struggle (or couldn't prove she did in court), just 140 years or so ago.
> 
> Americans are perverts?
> 
> Let's put that stupidity to bed, as many Americans put little girls to bed in order to fuck them just a short time ago.
> 
> What - you don't like the truth?
> Oh, shit.
Click to expand...


You shitty Islamic claim that americans could  "FUCK"  infants legally
unless the baby could PROVE in court that she struggled----is Islamic
bullshit.      In fact back in those days sexual intercourse other than between
married persons was considered a crime.    In the state in which I grew up----
sex laws are strict to the point of absurdity-----"standard position"   sometimes
calle  "missionary position"   was the only legal position for married
persons.      TODAY  muslims can fuck anyone who is not a muslim under the
stink and filth of Islamic law.----and they do.  ---LEGALLY in shariah shit holes
and since the inception of the disgusting creed


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,





eagle1462010 said:


>



Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
Click to expand...


never mind,  Freddie----shove your stinking ass in the air and worship the rapist


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Indofred said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's certainly nice when a subhuman makes it so abundantly clear as to the nature of the sorts of cartoons published in its own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> The Prophet cartoons are freedom of speech, as are these.
> If you support one set, you must support he other.
> 
> Do you support freedom of speech, thus support these cartoons?
Click to expand...


I absolutely support them. Just like I'd support one showing "someone" on all fours, getting pounded in the ass by 'Jihadi John' while a group of nameless ISIS terrorists stand around urinating on him. 

Can anyone draw that? Think it especially apt.


----------



## Indofred

Draw what you want about that bastard, Jihadi John - a .45 drawn against him would work best.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> never mind,  Freddie----shove your stinking ass in the air and worship the rapist


----------



## irosie91

Delta4Embassy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's certainly nice when a subhuman makes it so abundantly clear as to the nature of the sorts of cartoons published in its own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> The Prophet cartoons are freedom of speech, as are these.
> If you support one set, you must support he other.
> 
> Do you support freedom of speech, thus support these cartoons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely support them. Just like I'd support one showing "someone" on all fours, getting pounded in the ass by 'Jihadi John' while a group of nameless ISIS terrorists stand around urinating on him.
> 
> Can anyone draw that? Think it especially apt.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Freddie posts up more contrived shit from the mosque


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Indofred said:


> Draw what you want about that bastard, Jihadi John - a .45 drawn against him would work best.



Think ISIS raping Islam is exactly what's happening.


----------



## featherlite

Indofred said:


> Muslim Puts 8216 Free Speech 8217 to the Test Jokes About Holocaust 9 11 Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> They say the best cooked Jews can be found in Poland and Germany where the ovens are made from the best clay.#Freedomofspeech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In 2001 I thought Americans could fly by the way they were jumping from the twin towers in New York.#FreedomofspeechMUHAMMAD
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler asked his people, "How do you like your Jews"? Well done with a bagel and a kosher pickle. Freedom of speech goes both ways #Muhammad
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> If I made a cartoon about Hitler and some Jews going into a oven; would it be accepted like the cartoon of Muhammad as free speech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours of sending out the tweets, Reddick was reported to Halifax police and is now under investigation by authorities.
> 
> “I know you didn’t think freedom to insult worked both ways,” wrote Reddick, adding, “My point about free speech being limited was made loud and clear!”
> 
> Reddick’s free speech experiment seems to confirm that making offensive jokes about Muslims is acceptable under the banner of free speech, but insulting Jews or victims of terror attacks or crimes against humanity is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech seems to depend upon who you're insulting.
Click to expand...


No, freedom of speech is what it is. Feeling offended depends on what is shown.  There will always be half truths shown,  passive aggressive insults and/or downright crude and hateful images put out there. 
 A more forceful approach is NOT needed.
 Its ok to go back and forth because someone here (meaning the US) will always stand up for your right to say something.
 Most would like it to stay that way.


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
Click to expand...


Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....


----------



## irosie91

Delta4Embassy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draw what you want about that bastard, Jihadi John - a .45 drawn against him would work best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think ISIS raping Islam is exactly what's happening.
Click to expand...


No ---ISIS   is  islam       Jihadi Johnny turns out to be a muslim born of
muslim parents who migrated to London----brought up as a muslim which is
why he is depraved shit..... caliphatism   IS ISLAM    ----filth is islam


toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....
Click to expand...


the raping children cartoon is a bit silly------but I still do not see why anyone
would insist that such a cartoon should be banned anywhere in the world. 
Could you tell us what is wrong with the "raping children"  cartoon, Freddie?
I believe that there should be a uniform set of parameters for determining
that which  "should be banned" and a uniform set of parameters for
determining what sort of  "insult"   justifies murder


----------



## irosie91

featherlite said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Puts 8216 Free Speech 8217 to the Test Jokes About Holocaust 9 11 Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> They say the best cooked Jews can be found in Poland and Germany where the ovens are made from the best clay.#Freedomofspeech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In 2001 I thought Americans could fly by the way they were jumping from the twin towers in New York.#FreedomofspeechMUHAMMAD
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler asked his people, "How do you like your Jews"? Well done with a bagel and a kosher pickle. Freedom of speech goes both ways #Muhammad
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> If I made a cartoon about Hitler and some Jews going into a oven; would it be accepted like the cartoon of Muhammad as free speech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours of sending out the tweets, Reddick was reported to Halifax police and is now under investigation by authorities.
> 
> “I know you didn’t think freedom to insult worked both ways,” wrote Reddick, adding, “My point about free speech being limited was made loud and clear!”
> 
> Reddick’s free speech experiment seems to confirm that making offensive jokes about Muslims is acceptable under the banner of free speech, but insulting Jews or victims of terror attacks or crimes against humanity is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech seems to depend upon who you're insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, freedom of speech is what it is. Feeling offended depends on what is shown.  There will always be half truths shown,  passive aggressive insults and/or downright crude and hateful images put out there.
> A more forceful approach is NOT needed.
> Its ok to go back and forth because someone here (meaning the US) will always stand up for your right to say something.
> Most would like it to stay that way.
Click to expand...


what came of the  "investigation"  of this REDDICK person???     was he charged with a crime?      was he murdered?   ------all kinds of crap gets  "reported"  to the
cops.     In isolation----complaints are meaningless


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....
Click to expand...


All the Prophet cartoons follow a similar theme, designed to insult, thus are anti Islamic.
The Jewish cartoons were designed with exactly the same goal, so are anti Israeli in at least one case, and anti semitic in most.

The question really is - if posters are so clearly insulted by the Jewish cartoons, telling me I hate Jews, why do they defend the right to insult Muslims, claiming it's acceptable as freedom of speech?

If one is acceptable, so is the other.
Perhaps neither are acceptable - just a thought.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Prophet cartoons follow a similar theme, designed to insult, thus are anti Islamic.
> The Jewish cartoons were designed with exactly the same goal, so are anti Israeli in at least one case, and anti semitic in most.
> 
> The question really is - if posters are so clearly insulted by the Jewish cartoons, telling me I hate Jews, why do they defend the right to insult Muslims, claiming it's acceptable as freedom of speech?
> 
> If one is acceptable, so is the other.
> Perhaps neither are acceptable - just a thought.
Click to expand...


The filth promulgated by muslims IS LEGAL ----in all shariah shit holes including
Indonesia.     If the filth promulgated in shariah shit holes regarding jews is legal in
YOUR STINKING SOCIETY----why would you comment on similar kinds of
stuff published in the civilized world that addresses the filth of islam?    Your
comment demonstrates the FACT that you do NOT THINK.   It is not news
to me that muslims consider their own feces to be SACRED.   I learned about
it long ago-----here in the US from persons educated in shariah and semi-shariah
shit holes.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Puts 8216 Free Speech 8217 to the Test Jokes About Holocaust 9 11 Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> They say the best cooked Jews can be found in Poland and Germany where the ovens are made from the best clay.#Freedomofspeech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> In 2001 I thought Americans could fly by the way they were jumping from the twin towers in New York.#FreedomofspeechMUHAMMAD
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler asked his people, "How do you like your Jews"? Well done with a bagel and a kosher pickle. Freedom of speech goes both ways #Muhammad
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> If I made a cartoon about Hitler and some Jews going into a oven; would it be accepted like the cartoon of Muhammad as free speech?
> 
> — Dawgfather PHD (@dawgfatherphd) January 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours of sending out the tweets, Reddick was reported to Halifax police and is now under investigation by authorities.
> 
> “I know you didn’t think freedom to insult worked both ways,” wrote Reddick, adding, “My point about free speech being limited was made loud and clear!”
> 
> Reddick’s free speech experiment seems to confirm that making offensive jokes about Muslims is acceptable under the banner of free speech, but insulting Jews or victims of terror attacks or crimes against humanity is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech seems to depend upon who you're insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, freedom of speech is what it is. Feeling offended depends on what is shown.  There will always be half truths shown,  passive aggressive insults and/or downright crude and hateful images put out there.
> A more forceful approach is NOT needed.
> Its ok to go back and forth because someone here (meaning the US) will always stand up for your right to say something.
> Most would like it to stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what came of the  "investigation"  of this REDDICK person???     was he charged with a crime?      was he murdered?   ------all kinds of crap gets  "reported"  to the
> cops.     In isolation----complaints are meaningless
Click to expand...


anyone?      Freddie?   did the tweets lead to an indictment?----did some jews jump him and slit this throat? -----or did they shoot up an HALAL grocery store?    How is
your muslimah heroine  HAYAT  doing?


----------



## eagle1462010

Seems I hit a raw nerve ending which was the purpose of posting the pics.............

Got a nice blaze back from the info Freddy Kruger of the boards...................

Doesn't change that their are quotes of Mohammed taking little girls as his wife, beheadings, gorilla warfare, and the whole sale slaughter of anyone opposed.....................

Same as ISIS, as they chant, GOD IS GREAT, when they slice the throat of a little 5 year old girl...............usually after raping her.....................

I don't agree with a religion that actually justifies doing this................It is a spawn..........from the depths of hell as they try to FORCE THEIR BELIEFS on the rest of the world.

So, they can kiss this................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Prophet cartoons follow a similar theme, designed to insult, thus are anti Islamic.
> The Jewish cartoons were designed with exactly the same goal, so are anti Israeli in at least one case, and anti semitic in most.
> 
> The question really is - if posters are so clearly insulted by the Jewish cartoons, telling me I hate Jews, why do they defend the right to insult Muslims, claiming it's acceptable as freedom of speech?
> 
> If one is acceptable, so is the other.
> Perhaps neither are acceptable - just a thought.
Click to expand...

Fred, I have already explained the difference to you several times. You obviously have a different opinion then mine.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your question. The Mohamed pic does not convey an anti Islam message ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying, Toasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wasnt talking about that pic, which was posted after we started the debate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Prophet cartoons follow a similar theme, designed to insult, thus are anti Islamic.
> The Jewish cartoons were designed with exactly the same goal, so are anti Israeli in at least one case, and anti semitic in most.
> 
> The question really is - if posters are so clearly insulted by the Jewish cartoons, telling me I hate Jews, why do they defend the right to insult Muslims, claiming it's acceptable as freedom of speech?
> 
> If one is acceptable, so is the other.
> Perhaps neither are acceptable - just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fred, I have already explained the difference to you several times. You obviously have a different opinion then mine.
Click to expand...


Freddie does not seem to want to participate in the discussion anymore----
I am still waiting for him to explain to me why he considers it  A-OK for
muslim countries to promulgate anti semitic cartoons---but HE ---a citizen
of a shariah shit hole,   feels justified in objecting to  "anti-muslim"  cartoons.

I seek equity-------what is sauce for the goose,  is sauce for the gander


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Fred, I have already explained the difference to you several times. You obviously have a different opinion then mine.



If we all agreed, life would be a drag and this forum would be crap.
Point being, if you deliberate insult a religion, it pretty much has to be anti that religion.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Freddie does not seem to want to participate in the discussion anymore----



Not at all - just very little point replying to the pile of shit you post.
Toastman has a working brain - you seem less able to use yours.
I reply to him because, although I mostly disagree with him, he isn't a waste of oxygen, only able to post insults and general crap.
You are.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie does not seem to want to participate in the discussion anymore----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all - just very little point replying to the pile of shit you post.
> Toastman has a working brain - you seem less able to use yours.
> I reply to him because, although I mostly disagree with him, he isn't a waste of oxygen, only able to post insults and general crap.
> You are.
Click to expand...


Freddie   AGAIN posts ----nothing-----coward islamo Nazi dog that he is


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie does not seem to want to participate in the discussion anymore----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all - just very little point replying to the pile of shit you post.
> Toastman has a working brain - you seem less able to use yours.
> I reply to him because, although I mostly disagree with him, he isn't a waste of oxygen, only able to post insults and general crap.
> You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freddie   AGAIN posts ----nothing-----coward islamo Nazi dog that he is
Click to expand...


QED


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Indofred said:


>


They have must have missed that one because the Catholic Jesuits are the ones that control the Media, Fred.


----------



## NaziMick

The Holocau$t is the biggest FRAUD of the 20th century... Not one Jew died in a Gas Chamber... Even Anne Skank died of Typhus!!!!


----------



## irosie91

NaziMick said:


> The Holocau$t is the biggest FRAUD of the 20th century... Not one Jew died in a Gas Chamber... Even Anne Skank died of Typhus!!!!



"mick"   is gutter slang for  "irish person".     I have never encountered an irish
person as stupid and disgusting as is   "nazimick"


----------



## Coyote

*Troll thread - closed.*


----------

